# can certain foods irritate a hemorrhoid?



## rangerjet (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a small hemorrhoid problem. Some days it does not bother me at all, other days it is a problem.

The only thing I can think of is certain foods I am eating can aggravate it.

Does anyone else have this kind of issue?


----------

